# Small tanks, Dyed fish etc etc.. WoW!



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I just can not believe what I just saw on ebay. Check this out.

I'm speechless

I don't approve of dyed fish.. but Im not as loud about it as many people are.. I guess they're trying to find something to do with the ones that don't make it, at least my mind is wanting to say that. The alternative is just so wrong.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Oddly enough, I think its kind of pretty. Not the I would use one. I used to work in a lab with plastics and we would occasionally seal stuff in resin and cure it. Once someone came home from Jamaica with a scorpion in his suitcase. After he killed it, he brought it in and we made a nice paperweight. After a couple a months, we heard a pop. The decomposition gases had exploded the paperweight and the smell was unbelievable.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Ewww LOL. 

Its not so much that its encased that bothers me. Its more that they grew the poor fish just to dye it, and then to add insult to injury they killed it so someone could tote it around on their keys. I don't think I even want to speculate how they might have done that. It obviously wasn't with clove oil. And then I picture a whole lot of fish being raised solely for this purpose and that just bothers me. Maybe they dyed it after they killed it and at least spared it that, Im not sure if thats even possible. Obviously someone is buying it (or are they? this is the first time I've seen them), but nonetheless I was a bit schocked to spot this in the Live Fish listings LOL.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Try doing a search on cane toads on Ebay and see the disgusting crap they sell.


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

As much as I dislike cane toads (the introduced ones, they're fine in their natural habitat) that's horrible! Same for the poor little fishes! I have noting against 'preserving an animal for science’ But that's not even CLOSE!

If you want a ‘colorful’ fish, get a neon tetra, guppy or beta! LIVE!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup, I love my cane toad, she's lovely, but when I saw that crap on Ebay, made me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

What kind of person comes up with those ideas... really. Yuck. Tho, Ive not said yuck at a leather purse. I guess in a way its the same... sort of.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Except your leather purse doesn't have the cow's head or feet hanging off it, does it? And you don't open the cow's mouth to put your stuff into the bag.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

No, and thats really gross.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Them Toads are kinda odd :lol: Just like the deer you see hanging on the walls.
But the fish keychains are really really odd.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol maybe they are beautiful when they are still alive although i am never for that crap... but no, not in my keychain lol


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Scorpion paper weight? I have 4 of them lol.

As for cane toads, I almost caught a few in texas, those suckers are huge.

But that keychain, morbid.


----------



## mayastarocker (Dec 29, 2006)

The fish keychain and the cane toad purses are just sick and wrong.


----------



## Old School (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, I guess it depends on your point of view.Fish were never meant to be kept in tanks either.That's unnatural and cruel in it's own way too.Everyone has their own point of tolerance.Today I saw a parrot fish with " I love U" permanently tattooed on it's side,was rather disgusting to look at but I'm sure someone will buy it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, I saw some of those stupid things today myself. I just don't get it.


----------

